
LinkedIn is looking for a Senior Punch Card Programmer - 55873445216111
http://www.linkedin.com/jobs2/view/13095313
======
onion2k
An amusing April Fool's joke from LinkedIn. We all know they don't use
anything that up-to-date there.

